# Clay pigeon shooting Jebel Ali



## Bluedog7 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm looking for a shooting partner for clays at Jebel Ali Shooting Club - anyone interested?


----------



## lambhuna (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm interested, when you going?


----------



## Bluedog7 (Oct 19, 2013)

lambhuna said:


> I'm interested, when you going?


Hi lambhuna

I'm thinking of going tomorrow, you keen?


----------



## lambhuna (Jun 19, 2015)

Bluedog7 said:


> Hi lambhuna
> 
> I'm thinking of going tomorrow, you keen?


What time? I'm playing tennis in the morning from 10am-11am. 

Tomorrow afternoon would be good?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

lambhuna said:


> Bluedog, I'd be up for this how soon you looking at doing it? You can get me on /snip/ - whatsapp me. Lee


A reminder that posting personal contact details on the forum is not permitted. Thank you.


----------



## Bluedog7 (Oct 19, 2013)

lambhuna said:


> What time? I'm playing tennis in the morning from 10am-11am.
> 
> Tomorrow afternoon would be good?


Hey lambhuna

I'm double checking with JASC regarding their opening hours. If it's still summer opening then we could only get to shoot from 4pm. I'll let you know the time asap


----------



## lambhuna (Jun 19, 2015)

4pm is good for me


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

Bromance?


----------



## Bluedog7 (Oct 19, 2013)

lambhuna said:


> 4pm is good for me


Shooting was decent. Hopefully you can make it next time. As for a bromance Sootydaz.... That'll be tough as I'm not a bro


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

....


----------



## lambhuna (Jun 19, 2015)

Bluedog7 said:


> Shooting was decent. Hopefully you can make it next time. As for a bromance Sootydaz.... That'll be tough as I'm not a bro


No problem, the earlier I know the sooner I will be able to confirm next time. Thanks


----------



## Bluedog7 (Oct 19, 2013)

lambhuna said:


> No problem, the earlier I know the sooner I will be able to confirm next time. Thanks


Hi lambhuna

Let me know when is best for you to shoot and I'll make a plan. 
Thanks


----------

